# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Constante irritatie van de huid

## Kirill

Hey,

Ik ben een wielrenner die zoals de meesten ongetwijfeld zullen weten zijn benen scheert. Echter heb ik eigenlijk vanaf het moment dat ik het doe een hele geirriteerde huid. Overal zitten rode puntjes en vlekjes (wrsl van de haarwortels of zo?) en eigenlijk altijd bij het scheren bloedt het dan ook.

Ik doe denk ik alles goed bij het scheren. Gebruik scheergel voor de gevoelige huid, gebruik een scherp mesje, houd de huid goed strak etc. etc. Wel scheer ik tegen de richting in, maar anders heeft het ook totaal geen zin natuurlijk.

Ook smeer ik na elke scheerbeurt de benen in met body lotion. Dat helpt wel maar na de volgende scheerbeurt is het weer raak. 

Ik hoop dat iemand wat oplossingen of tips voor me heeft want het is erg vervelend.

BVD,

Kirill

----------


## sietske763

zou harsen miss een optie zijn..........
heb dat een paar x laten doen, en t voordeel is dat het haar weken weg blijft,
laseren schijnt ook goed te bevallen, is alleen erg duur.

----------


## Sjimmie

je kan je ook laten lichtflitsen is minder pijnlijk dan laseren. Ook minder duur.

vrgr :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Misschien zoals alle vrouwen venusmesjes gebruiken bij het scheren, dit is geen reclame hoor maar ik vind dit ideaal om me mee te scheren, onder de douche wat douchegel erop en gewoon scheren, de haartjes bij een man zullen wel stugger zijn maar mijn vriend doet dit ook en heeft toch nergens last van ? Ik zie toch geen pukkels op zijn lichaam, natuurlijk je haartjes niet te lang laten worden want dan zou ik er zelf eerst overgaan met een scheermachientje of een ladyshave.. 
Veel succes met scheren

----------

